# No height from kicker, and landing nose-heavy



## kneeramp (Apr 7, 2021)

New to jumping. I don't get any pop off the kicker ramp, and generally land nose heavy. I don't know if it's a matter of timing when I try to pre-load the bike and when I try to stand up into the ramp or what. It's driving me nuts.

I attached a medley of jumps from yesteray using a Specialized Enduro, but when I use and old 26" dirt jumper the results are very similar.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

How's your bunny hop technique? You really need to have that down pretty solid first on flat ground.

Your soaking up the ramp more than you're popping off of it. You didn't get any weight shift toward the rear to start a bunny hop and you didn't get any leg extension off the lip.


----------



## kneeramp (Apr 7, 2021)

Tried some more jumps today, trying to kick more on the ramp. A bit more parallel, but still no hop.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree, you're absorbing the ramp instead of popping off it. You need to shift your weight back and pull up on the handlebars hard to project yourself up and out.

I think you would benefit from putting a 2x4 (board or chunk of wood) in the road and practicing hitting it with both tires and popping up in the air off the rear wheel.

Check out Danny Macaskill, he does this better than anyone I can think of. He posts a lot of these type of videos with Duncan Shaw jibbing around in his driveway. It's amazing the air they can get off of just a small bump.









Here’s the that last post at regular speed... This technique feels pretty cool. You size up the pallets at the start of your run in but once I start... | By Danny MacAskill | Facebook


57K views, 1.8K likes, 113 loves, 69 comments, 72 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Danny MacAskill: Here’s the that last post at regular speed... This technique feels pretty cool. You size up the...




www.facebook.com





These short videos that show this skill are all over his Instagram.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CL9IJKxCjz_/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CG2MTUDn78v/


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Your knees are still bent coming off the ramp. You need to use your legs to jump to get the pop. Check out the ~27 second mark in the video @Fajita Dave posted for the practice example and then around the one minute mark for the actual slow-mo jump.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

yup, you're sapping up all the energy with your bent legs. pop into it like you're about to manual, then shift weight accordingly when in the air


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

You are just riding off the ramp. Try going a bit slower (you don’t need that much speed) and squad down with your legs and keep pushing the legs thru the entire ramp until the rear wheel leave the lip.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Gumby_rider said:


> You are just riding off the ramp.


this is the most common issue for noobs. it's called a 'jump'. you're supposed to 'jump' off the end, not just ride over it...


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

It's also the stupid move I revert back to when my brain says "you don't have this".


----------

